# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Creeping Charlie

## Marc

Has any of you tried killing the creeping charlie weed with borax solution?

----------


## Moondog55

What is "Creeping Charlie"?
It's not a weed I am familiar with, at least by that name.

----------


## Moondog55

OK I found it, our long drought seems to have knocked most of it on the head around here. It may come back if it ever rains. So I have no idea if Borax will kill it and I don't think I'd try without more research into Boron poisoning of the soil here.

----------


## Marc

Yes, it's either spot spray with roundup, dicamba or borax. Does not respond to broadleaf herbicide. Yes, I know that Boron stays in the soil forever. https://www.cabi.org/isc/datasheet/25249

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Interesting that it's not listed on NSW Weedwise. Anyway, for that sort of thing, Grazon is usually the answer. Even your link suggests something similar.

----------

